# What age can you kep DWA?



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi all, 

I am seriously considering getting into DWA, i have experience handling various DWA like gaboons, eyelash vipers and a few western diamondbacks, i am wandering what age you have to be in order to apply for a DWAL, and if anyone knows how the cornwall county council deal with DWA, in terms of cost and guidlines etc..

Regards
John


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

18 and over, , there are alot of keeper down south that can tell you costs ect, , but were did you get your handling experiance surely they would have answerd all you questions


----------



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

bloodpython22 said:


> 18 and over, , there are alot of keeper down south that can tell you costs ect, , but were did you get your handling experiance surely they would have answerd all you questions


I visited a shop regualrly a few years back, were talking 3 or 4 times a week, and they observed me taking an increase of interest in the DWA room, one day a member of staff offered me the chance to handle some, and so thats where i managed to get my experience from.


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

lol i bet there public liability insurance doesnt cover that :no1:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

look on your local councils website mate for the costs. 

it varies from location to location.


some places charge into four figure sums. 

and some places such as where I live charge very low. 

£56 a year from my council.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

john09 said:


> I visited a shop regualrly a few years back, were talking 3 or 4 times a week, and they observed me taking an increase of interest in the DWA room, one day a member of staff offered me the chance to handle some, and so thats where i managed to get my experience from.


What shop was that?


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

john09 said:


> I visited a shop regualrly a few years back, were talking 3 or 4 times a week, and they observed me taking an increase of interest in the DWA room, one day a member of staff offered me the chance to handle some, and so thats where i managed to get my experience from.


How old was you at the time?


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

john09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am seriously considering getting into DWA, i have experience handling various DWA like gaboons, eyelash vipers and a few western diamondbacks, i am wandering what age you have to be in order to apply for a DWAL, and if anyone knows how the cornwall county council deal with DWA, in terms of cost and guidlines etc..
> 
> ...


 

Without starting a debate I doubt you would have had any handling experience with dwa in this country considering you are 16 years of age. I know of two shops down here that have dwa and none of them would let a minor handle there stock unless they were having a blonde moment which I doubt they would.

You have to be 18 years of age to obtain a dwa and if you have been going into a shop and learning then you should already know the answer to your question already.

Not trying to sound harsh as Im sure you have good intentions but NO reptile shop owner would be dumb enough to let a minor handle dwa!


----------



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

lhreptiles said:


> Without starting a debate I doubt you would have had any handling experience with dwa in this country considering you are 16 years of age. I know of two shops down here that have dwa and none of them would let a minor handle there stock unless they were having a blonde moment which I doubt they would.
> 
> You have to be 18 years of age to obtain a dwa and if you have been going into a shop and learning then you should already know the answer to your question already.
> 
> Not trying to sound harsh as Im sure you have good intentions but NO reptile shop owner would be dumb enough to let a minor handle dwa!


No offence taken atall mate, and i see where your coming from, however i dont want to name this pet shop as obviously it could get them into a bit of bother, the employee only looked around 18-19 years of age, and was defiantely not the manager, he was cleaning and watering the DWA, and he offered me a chance at doing some handling, using a hook. I hadnt ever researched DWA and so i thought nothing of it, and it came across as him just being freindly. : victory:


----------



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> look on your local councils website mate for the costs.
> 
> it varies from location to location.
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate thanks very much :notworthy:


----------



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

Zimey said:


> How old was you at the time?


I Was 15 at the time, however the employee obviously believed i was older. As im sure he wouldnt purposely break the rules and put his job at risk


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes you need to be 18 to apply for a DWAL. The local area councils not the county council will give you the details of the fees. I would look at the DEFRA website for guidance too. Certainly it would be beneficial in support of your case if you have long term experience (2 years regular contact min I would have thought) through a mentor. Handling (!) a couple DWA once or twice is not enough. On your application form you will be asked to justify your ability to look after one and why you believe yourself to be qualified to do so. This is an extremely involved process and is very strict. Some councils are even against giving out DWA on principle. 

Presumably you are thinking snakes? Have a look at the housing requirements for DWA snakes. Double entrances are required etc etc. In a viv in a room will not be enough!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

If an employee in a shop did allow a 15 year old to get up close and personal with a venomous snake then he should be sacked!

I am sure liability insurances would be invalid if a bite occurred and the licensing authority would probably revoke the shops licence ot trade!

Seriously bad crack.


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> If an employee in a shop did allow a 15 year old to get up close and personal with a venomous snake then he should be sacked!
> 
> I am sure liability insurances would be invalid if a bite occurred and the licensing authority would probably revoke the shops licence ot trade!
> 
> Seriously bad crack.


This!


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

is anybody else thinking everything about this is a baaddd idea? :whistling2:


----------



## ilovemary (May 22, 2010)

wa snake did u work with :whistling2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

cbarnes1987 said:


> is anybody else thinking everything about this is a baaddd idea? :whistling2:


^^ Agree.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

well if an employee let a 15 yr old near a venomous snake let alone handle one he should be sacked and literally thrown out of the door, i find it quite hard to believe that anyone would do that but if its true he must be an absolute p===k


----------

